# ...cara emoldurada por suissas fartas...



## Assumpta

Bom dia! 

Estoy intentando traducir un texto etnográfico de principios del siglo XX, _Através dos campos_, de José da Silva Picao (perdonad la falta de acentos, mi teclado no lo permite en wordreference). En uno de los pasajes se hace una descripción del Guarda de herdades. Entiendo casi todo, pero hay algunas palabras que no consigo entender ni con la ayuda de los diccionarios y herramientas online. 

Una de ellas es la que consta en el título: 

"Cara de poucos amigos, emoldurada por *suissas fartas*, respeitosas, a quadrarem com o todo da estatura possante e autoritária..." 

¿Qué significa la expresión "suissas fartas"? Fartas entiendo que se debe referir a abundantes, pero suissas no consigo verlo. 

Gracias de antemano, 

Un saludo.


----------



## machadinho

É um tipo de barba que esteve na moda no século XIX, só nas laterais do rosto; contando os cabelos ficam como as molduras dum quadro. Fartas porque as dele era volumosas, abundantes mesmo.

A grafia de hoje é 'suíça'. Ou foi erro de ortografia mesmo?


----------



## Assumpta

Muito obrigada machadinho! 

Claro, tiene todo el sentido. 

En el libro el autor escribe "suissa", sí. Imaginé que en cualquier caso la forma de escribir la palabra debía haber cambiado, pero desconocía el detalle de la barba y no me cuadraba con "suíça".   

Mil gracias de nuevo, 

Assumpta.


----------



## machadinho

De nada.  Olha que coisa mais linda, mais cheia de graça: Patilhas – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre


----------



## Carfer

_'Patillas largas_'.
_'Suissa_' era a grafia antiga. A foto é a de publicidade de uma famosa pastelaria de Lisboa, há pouco encerrada.


----------



## Assumpta

Las patillas, claro! Eso en castellano sí lo conozco. Elegantes, desde luego  

Gracias también a ti Carfer por el aporte. Había conocido la Pastelaria Suíça!

Saludos, 

Assumpta.


----------



## Alentugano

Suíças referindo-se a barba é um termo pouco usado atualmente em Portugal. Posso estar equivocado, mas o mais comum seria dizermos patilhas, independentemente do tamanho. Interessante notar também que em anúncios e propaganda portuguesa antiga, a palavra sorvete era usada em vez de gelado. Aliás, tenho ideia que a palavra "gelado" só se popularizou, em Portugal, na segunda metade do século XX.


----------



## Carfer

Alentugano said:


> Suíças referindo-se a barba é um termo pouco usado atualmente em Portugal. Posso estar equivocado, mas o mais comum seria dizermos patilhas, independentemente do tamanho. Interessante notar também que em anúncios e propaganda portuguesa antiga, a palavra sorvete era usada em vez de gelado. Aliás, tenho ideia que a palavra "gelado" só se popularizou, em Portugal, na segunda metade do século XX.


Há uma razão para o termo '_suíças_' ter pouco uso. É que estas estão fora de moda há muito, é um adorno muito século XIX, muito vitoriano. As '_suíças_' têm de comum com as _'patilhas_' o partilharem as partes laterais da face e, nessa medida, pode dizer-se - e há quem diga - que são a mesma coisa. Cá para mim, no entanto, as suíças são a variedade tufada (a vitoriana, portanto, tipo das que o Ibsen exibia) e as patilhas as que o Elvis ou o general Ramalho Eanes, em tempos idos, usavam. Não sei se em português mais alguém comunga da distinção, mas em espanhol também já encontrei designações diferentes ('_patillas de chuleta', 'patillas anchas/largas/ensanchadas'), _ainda que não saiba se  para eles a diferença é relevante.
Quanto a '_gelado_', tem toda a razão. No meu tempo de escola primária (segunda metade dos anos 50), era um '_sorvete_' que comprávamos ao vendedor de rua. É verdade que, frequentemente, até era um _'sorvete_' em sentido próprio que comprávamos (ou seja, feito de água, açúcar e, com sorte, sumo de frutas e, sem ela, o mais certo, corantes), mas eu também só descobri a palavra '_gelado_' já iam os anos 60 bem entrados.


----------



## Ari RT

No Brasil atual, costeletas. Sejam elas longas ou curtas em extensão, sejam os pelos abundantes ou aparados rente à face. Suíças só vi em registro literário. Na Espanha, a moça que cortava meu cabelo perguntava como eu queria as _patillas_, que eu usava curtas e rasas, de modo que sempre considerei que, analogamente ao uso brasileiro, qualquer formato de costeleta fosse chamado de _patilla_.


----------



## machadinho

Confesso que sempre achei que as suíças fossem diferentes das costeletas não só no volume mas também no formato. As suíças, achava eu, seriam uma barba formada de costeletas com bigode ligado a elas, sem barba no queixo. Lembro-me de ter tirado essa conclusão lendo alguma coisa do Machado, mas estou com preguiça de procurar agora onde.


----------



## Carfer

O que entendo por _'suíças_' são estas que Gladstone exibe no retrato de Millais:


----------



## machadinho

Sim, entendo. Estava enganada. É que o contexto da pergunta acima inclui 'emoldurada' e 'quadrarem'. Meras costeletas parecem pouco para se compor essa imagem. Por isso, além da passagem no Machado, imaginei que quer o bigode quer o queixo, mas não ambos, estaria ligando as costeletas uma à outra. Desculpe.


----------



## Carfer

Mas o que é que há para desculpar, @machadinho? E porque é que diz que estava enganada? Quem nos diz que não é você quem tem razão (se é que nos temos de preocupar com ter razão em questões de mero pormenor)?


----------



## englishmania

Nunca ouvi o termo costeleta, pois julgo ser apenas usado no Brasil. Já suiça e patilha ouvi, apesar de hoje em dia não ser muito comum os homens usarem.

*SUIÇA*
Porção de barba que se deixa crescer em cada uma das partes laterais da face. (Mais usado no plural.) = PATILHA

*COSTELETA*
2. [Brasil]  Porção de barba que se deixa crescer em cada uma das partes laterais da face. (Mais usado no plural.) [Equivalente no português de Portugal: patilha.] = SUÍÇA


----------



## gato radioso

Assumpta said:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Estoy intentando traducir un texto etnográfico de principios del siglo XX, _Através dos campos_, de José da Silva Picao (perdonad la falta de acentos, mi teclado no lo permite en wordreference). En uno de los pasajes se hace una descripción del Guarda de herdades. Entiendo casi todo, pero hay algunas palabras que no consigo entender ni con la ayuda de los diccionarios y herramientas online.
> 
> Una de ellas es la que consta en el título:
> 
> "Cara de poucos amigos, emoldurada por *suissas fartas*, respeitosas, a quadrarem com o todo da estatura possante e autoritária..."
> 
> ¿Qué significa la expresión "suissas fartas"? Fartas entiendo que se debe referir a abundantes, pero suissas no consigo verlo.
> 
> Gracias de antemano,
> 
> Un saludo.


Patillas pobladas/abundantes.

Serían las típicas patillas del siglo XIX, como las del legendario personaje Curro Jiménez.


----------

